# Need help with VFD settings



## sundownj (Jan 11, 2015)

My lathe is a SB 13" x 28" on a 5' bed, Model 113B, 1 hp GE motor @ 1725 RPM.  I am wiring a single phase 240V input to an Automation GS1-21PO VFD  to convert the 3 phase output power to operate the motor.

My specs:  Voltage 240v, Amps 4.2, Frequency 60Hz, RPM 1725, Max RPM 1725
                   Stop Method - Ramp to Stop

The Ramp Parameters for this VFD unit shows Acceleration Time 1 - range 0.1 to 600.0 sec - with factory default setting is 10.0 sec.

For the Deceleration Time 1 has the same setting range but a factory default setting of 30.0 sec.

Both of these appear under Time 2 with the same range and default settings.


Further down on the page:  DC Injection Voltage Level - range 1 -30%

                                             DC Injection During Start up  range 0.0 to 5.0 sec

                                             DC Injection During Stopping range 0.0 to 25.0 sec

                                             Start point for DC Injection, range 0.0-60.0 Hz

Can anyone recommend a good workable setting for these parameters?

I think I understand what these parameters do but I don't understand when they are supposed to do it.


----------



## den-den (Jan 11, 2015)

I would start with acceleration time and deceleration time at 10 seconds and disable DC injection.  Once working, you can experiment with faster acceleration and deceleration times.  If you can not get it to stop as quick as you want without it tripping on overvoltage; then try DC braking.


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 12, 2015)

My goal with VFDs on lathes is rapid start and stop.

Put your largest chuck on the lathe with a heavy part clamped in. Keep reducing accel times till it kicks out the drive, then back off a bit.

I played with DC injection params and never could see much use here.

If you want RAPID stops, install a brake resistor. You can just buy a unit just for your VFD. Or if you're a cheap bastid like myself look up the ohm and watt spec and shop eBay for power resistors. Remember you can combine them in series and/or parallel to get the value needed. Don't have to hit the ohm number exactly.

Karl


----------



## sundownj (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the input with my problem.  First I had a short in the emergency switch I had wired and had to remove it for now.  Then the amps were to low to start the motor.  Figured that out after awhile - fixed by resetting the GS1 back to factory default on all settings.  Got the motor to run but the weather seems to have played havoc on my lower pulley drive.  Really hard to turn.

I managed to use the handle (for changing the belt pulley position), backing it off a little and the motor started running fine.  Engaged the handle slightly and belt began to turn the pulley system.  The GS1 VFD to those recommended for my motor.  Will look at the pulley system and see what is causing it to be hard turning when the weather gets a little warmer or I get more gas for the torpedo blower.  Might be ice in the bearings from condensation lately.

I did manage to set the deceleration some and it stops pretty quick.  


Now my last problem is that I have two forward drives - no reverse.  I am thinking that switching around T1, T2 or T3 might solve this, any recommendations as to which ones to start with?


----------



## den-den (Jan 12, 2015)

What are you doing when you expect reverse?  I would expect a single pole switch wired to a VFD input with some programming to run in one direction with the switch closed and the other direction with the switch open.  Switching any two leads will reverse the rotation BUT I believe that will result in reverse only and no forward.


----------



## sundownj (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks den den,  I found a small explanation in the GS1 manual that says to do just that, "switch any two wires" (T1,T2,T3). Will try that tomorrow, should work.

I also had separate switches for the run/stop and fwd/rev hooked up using Allen Bradley 800 t switches but I removed them when  the motor didn't run.  I thought they might be the problem.  By resetting the parameters to factory default solved the problem of running the motor.  Switching the wire should restore the reverse and I will re-wire the external Allen Bradley's.


----------



## Shiseiji (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm shopping for a breaking resistor for my ABB 150-01U04A7-2 ( single phase 220 to  3 phase 1 hp). Depending on duty cycle and type resistor, 100 ohm/100 watt for a case resistor, or a 45 ohm/100 watt for an open resistor. Some of  the resistors I find look just too darn small! Could I really use a 10-100 ohm ceramic pot???

Thanks

Ron


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 19, 2015)

Shiseiji said:


> I'm shopping for a breaking resistor for my ABB 150-01U04A7-2 ( single phase 220 to  3 phase 1 hp). Depending on duty cycle and type resistor, 100 ohm/100 watt for a case resistor, or a 45 ohm/100 watt for an open resistor. Some of  the resistors I find look just too darn small! Could I really use a 10-100 ohm ceramic pot???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ron



Theoretically you could use a big pot, the power dissipation (watt) rating is important, and then you need to make sure that you don't have the resistance too low or you will fry the braking transistors.  Normally big pots like that are really expensive.

I have been known to head for the local big box store with a multimeter and look at the stove top heating elements.  They work well, are cheap and have a large watt rating.  You might need two connected in series to get the resistance where you need it.


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 19, 2015)

I normally search ebay for ohmite power resistor. will this one work?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ohmite-Adju...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa54296c0

otherwise 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...power+resistor+ohmite&ghostText=&_sacat=12576

remember you can combine in series and parallel. to get it right and with 10 % of nominal spec is plenty close.


----------



## Shiseiji (Mar 19, 2015)

[QUOTE="JimDawson, post: 284941, member: 29628" I have been known to head for the local big box store with a multimeter and look at the stove top heating elements.  They work well, are cheap and have a large watt rating.  You might need two connected in series to get the resistance where you need it.[/QUOTE]
Ah!


----------



## Shiseiji (Mar 19, 2015)

Darn pad!  i didn't get in my "Thank you very much."


----------



## Shiseiji (Mar 20, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> I normally search ebay for ohmite power resistor. will this one work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ohmite-Adju...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa54296c0
> 
> otherwise
> ...



Yes Karl! exactly!  I usually do pretty good with a search, but you sure did a better job than I did on this one. 

Thank you!


----------

